# The King of the Prairie * Update- Score is back! 8/26/16



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Deer hunting started for me at around 5 years old. I have fond memories of sitting on tree branches in the dead of winter in the snow with Dad waiting for a deer to amble by. Thinking back he always put me first even when it cost him chances at bid deer. He taught me well in both the ways of the fur and fin and I can only hope to teach my son as well as he he did for me. 

In a big Prarie bottom with grass as high as your head a monster lives. We have been hunting him hard for the past month ever since we were lucky enough to get a amazing trail cam pic of him back in early November -


He had my two most favorite characteristics in a big deer- mass and height. Me and good friend Chris1162 hung a new stand on the E side of the Prarie bottom in hopes he would appear. Two weeks later Chris watched him at 20 yards with no shot as he chased does in a rut crazed frenzy. That was the only sighting. 

The Prarie bottom has been a hot bed of activity. Close to 15 different bucks have been spotted from it since it was hung but the King had not showed his enormous frame again. 

The first evening of gun found me in the Prarie stand at 3 pm. Immediately two does were seen at 200 yards headed away. The wind was listing softly from the east which is unusual but gave me hope since I expected the deer to come down the ridge behind me. A few minutes later after the does disappeared a small six ambled by at 75 yards through the grass. It's so high all you can usually see is the rack. I put the cross hairs on him and pretended to follow through as he disappeared to hinder regions unknown. Around 4 pm the wind suddenly shifted from west and I thought to myself maybe that is a good sign ?

At 4:25 I heard a shot in the not too far distance and thinking it was my dad I stood up in the stand to watch. Just as I did I looked directly west into the bottom and there he was at 125 yards. Remember how the wind shifted ? Well because it did the deer had no clue I was there. He was closing fast but at around 100 yards he stopped and turned to head N. He was just about to head behind some trees and my window for a shot would be closed. I centered the Thompson Center Omega Muzzleloader on the vitals that were hidden by the tall grass. I would have preferred a clear shot but it was now or never. Boom! The gun roared and the familiar white smoke clouded my view. The buck ran right at me to 60 yards and stopped. And looked around. I missed. 

Just as I was kicking myself for bringing a one shot gun instead of the 1187 he bedded down in the tall grass. I could barely see his tines pointing skyward. I shook myself and slowly reached for my reload. As quietly as I could I slid 3 powders down the barrel and slipped the bullet in and rammed it down. I took a seat , put the cross hairs on him, and waited. 

In about two minutes he stood to his feet and walked slowly to the S, clearing the trees. I talked myself through the shot. Calm. Relax. Don't look at the rack . Squeeze. Aim small miss small. At 60 yards he walked into a small opening in the grass and it was over. Through the smoke I saw him make 20 more yards and crash into the Prarie. I couldn't see him so I kept an eye on the spot and texted my OGF family that the King was down. With dad on his way to meet me at the stand and after about 15 mins of shaking I decided to climb down and go find him in the grass. 

I walked to where I thought he was but he wasn't there. I looked. And looked. And then panic set in. Did I see something that didn't happen ? Did I miss twice ? Did he really go down ? Perhaps the grass messed up my view and he ran off unharmed. I thought how foolish I was to count my chickens before they hatched. In a frantic state I decided to climb back in the stand and wait for dad and point out to him exactly where I saw him go down. 

Barking out instructions while in the stand dad looked. Each passing second brought untold stress. Then the yell- I got him he says ! You got him I scream in return - and so it was. Turns out both shots connected. The initial hit him back while the second was textbook. The celebration was at hand. 

King of the Prarie 




We returned home to get Noah and wait for Chris to come and help with the recovery. It was so special sharing this with good friends and 3 generations of Whitetail hunters 



Noah was too excited for words,but this smile will do - 


Long Live the King 


Get out there OGF. It's a wild ride.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

What a story! Congrats. It was incredible to see him last night again. He was hauntin my dreams after first sight of him. That buck is proof patience pays off. I just had a feeling you and that buck were gonna have a get together. Well done sir!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SWEET...WORDS CANNOT EXPRESS HOW HAPPY I AM FOR YOU...TOM


----------



## fishgig (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome ,great story!


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Deer of the year right there. Good story.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Good job MAN!!!!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

That's awesome. Congrats!!!


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

Congrats on a beauty of a buck and an experience that'll replay crisp and clear for a lifetime!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats on the great buck and that's a great story to go along with it.
It's good to see that plans do work out sometimes.


----------



## OldSoldier (Aug 21, 2012)

Great story and great pictures. Did you score the rack?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Rumor has it...shot south lmr


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> Congrats on the great buck and that's a great story to go along with it.
> It's good to see that plans do work out sometimes.


Thanks CrappieDude and everyone else that gave congrats! It's def amazing to think of all the things that had to come together just right in order for this to happen. 

As of now he is in the freezer waiting on shipping out next week for a Euro Skull mount. I didn't green score him but I imagine he should go somewhere around the 160 mark give or take?

I'd be happy to hear guesstimates on score !


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I would say 160s for sure and awesome buck man. A traditional mount would look better on this buck than euro. There's too great of a story for a euro imo lol


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Scum_Frog said:


> I would say 160s for sure and awesome buck man. A traditional mount would look better on this buck than euro. There's too great of a story for a euro imo lol


Ha thanks man! The folks at the processor can't believe I wasn't doing a shoulder mount. But I already have the deer in my avatar that grossed mid 160s mounted. New baby took over office so I'm out of room too . But I'm a big fan of the Euros mounted on a 45 degree plate. Hopefully it will look great !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Awesome deer Matt! Congrats buddy!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

ML1187 said:


> Ha thanks man! The folks at the processor can't believe I wasn't doing a shoulder mount. But I already have the deer in my avatar that grossed mid 160s mounted. New baby took over office so I'm out of room too . But I'm a big fan of the Euros mounted on a 45 degree plate. Hopefully it will look great !


Im sure it'll look great that's an awesome looking deer. Hell of a job man! Stories like this is what makes us love the sport!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome buck! Congratulations! Great story that's what its all about, thanks for sharing


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

Awesome story, awesome job, and awesome buck!


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Sweet!!! Nice deer man!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Whoa, that is a monster!!! Congratulations bud!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Great buck and great story! Thanks for taking the time to lay it all out for us thoughtfully...a lost art-form!


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Wonderful buck and great story. Congratulations. Is "The Patriot" a favorite movie of yours? Is mine, and the aim small miss small is something I think about also.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Mushijobah said:


> Great buck and great story! Thanks for taking the time to lay it all out for us thoughtfully...a lost art-form!


I'm glad the emotion came through !!!! 

It was an amazing hunt. Words can't really express it but I tried my best. 

Thanks for the well wishes fellas!


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Saw this on IG. Sweet buck man. Nice to get the story on here!


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice deer. I wouldn't have taken the shot with his vitals hidden. That deer could have been too easily lost. Sounds like you got lucky.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Sciotodarby said:


> Nice deer. I wouldn't have taken the shot with his vitals hidden. That deer could have been too easily lost. Sounds like you got lucky.


Not lucky..he bags one every year. He's good!


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

So do I and I wouldn't have taken that shot. If he hadn't of seen that deer bed down and then get up again to put another round in it, it's hard to tell how far he would've made it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Sciotodarby said:


> So do I and I wouldn't have taken that shot. If he hadn't of seen that deer bed down and then get up again to put another round in it, it's hard to tell how far he would've made it.


Noone asked for that type of opinion. He killed the deer, just as he does every year. Congratulations to him...move on


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sciotodarby said:


> Nice deer. I wouldn't have taken the shot with his vitals hidden. That deer could have been too easily lost. Sounds like you got lucky.


And I wouldn't take and kill the number of flatheads you do. Merry Christmas bud!


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

ML1187 said:


> And I wouldn't take and kill the number of flatheads you do. Merry Christmas bud!


 It's all good, but you have to admit you were lucky to get the second shot and not lose a gut shot deer.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Sciotodarby said:


> It's all good, but you have to admit you were lucky to get the second shot and not lose a gut shot deer.


You have to admit you won't give it up. Your negative comments are not warranted and are unnecessary. Not the words of a gentleman. You're clearly now continuing to antagonize without cause. You got your negative comment in congrats on bad form. I encourage you to read the below quote... for you please read more than once, I can tell it may take that for it to sink for ya. 

"It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat." 
-Roosevelt


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry sciotadarby.... You're outta line on this one man, I've spent plenty of time in the outdoors with ML1187 , enough time to know he's a fine outdoorsman that shares the same respect I do for our wild outdoors. I wasn't there but I'd put money on it that Matt was confident in his shooting skills and his decision before even putting his finger on the trigger . 

Just a simple " congrats" is in order here.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

For many weeks now I've been trading text messages with ML. Not your normal conversation string of messages..... just one text here one there. All at random moments throughout the work week. The subject doesn't change and in the messages no sentences. Nor' ever any words exchanged. One touch of the blank message and a picture opens up..... always the same picture. No words are needed. The picture says so much more than words can: It taunts at you everytime you open it.... " "Your at work, but he's still out there." Just a friendly jab between friends. 










Fast forward - 10 minutes till five o'clock. I'm already shutting the work PC down and readying for the long drive home. It's Monday and I'm over it (work). My phone goes off. I reach for it and see a text from ML. I think "sweet, deer hunt update." I open it and it reads three words, "He is down!" 

My heart skipped a beat.... I knew who "him" was! The same picture we've both exchanged what seemed like a thousand times already. I couldn't believe it. Every twig snapped behind you every leaf rustling on the ground ... you hope, you believe but you just seem to still never expect it to happen. I'm a rookie at the sport of hunting and have a fresh appreciation for what it takes to harvest such a proud, powerful and majestic creation. I have much respect for ML on the water, in the field and off. He is a gentleman to the core and a proper sportsman if there ever were. I can think of no one more deserving of such success. Congrats my friend. A hunt we will be talking about in old age and he will even then still be putting a smile on ur face for sure.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I too received the text....almost fell outa my chair in excitement for Matt....


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

My whole thing is that it wasn't an ethical shot because the vitals were blocked. I can still hear my dad preaching to me when I was 9 years old. My first year deer hunting and we had a doe stop behind some foxtail 50 yards from us. I was carrying my scoped muzzleloader, but Dad wouldn't let me take the shot and to this day I won't take a shot unless I can clearly see the vitals. Deer can be too easily lost in head high grass in set aside ground, even with a good shot. A deer shot a little too far back and not in the liver would be about impossible to trail through cover like that. Then you've got a wasted deer and a hunter than can use his tag to shoot another one. 2 deer killed with one tag. Flame me all you want. That's how I feel.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sciotodarby said:


> My whole thing is that it wasn't an ethical shot because the vitals were blocked. I can still hear my dad preaching to me when I was 9 years old. My first year deer hunting and we had a doe stop behind some foxtail 50 yards from us. I was carrying my scoped muzzleloader, but Dad wouldn't let me take the shot and to this day I won't take a shot unless I can clearly see the vitals. Deer can be too easily lost in head high grass in set aside ground, even with a good shot. A deer shot a little too far back and not in the liver would be about impossible to trail through cover like that. Then you've got a wasted deer and a hunter than can use his tag to shoot another one. 2 deer killed with one tag. Flame me all you want. That's how I feel.


No reason to say the same thing so many times. Everyone got you point the FIRST time you said it. Have a bit of class and let it go. I think you're a bit jealous of the nice buck.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

bobk said:


> No reason to say the same thing so many times. Everyone got you point the FIRST time you said it. Have a bit of class and let it go. I think you're a bit jealous of the nice buck.


I'm far from a jealous person. I've killed plenty of big deer, btw.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sciotodarby said:


> My whole thing is that it wasn't an ethical shot because the vitals were blocked. I can still hear my dad preaching to me when I was 9 years old. My first year deer hunting and we had a doe stop behind some foxtail 50 yards from us. I was carrying my scoped muzzleloader, but Dad wouldn't let me take the shot and to this day I won't take a shot unless I can clearly see the vitals. Deer can be too easily lost in head high grass in set aside ground, even with a good shot. A deer shot a little too far back and not in the liver would be about impossible to trail through cover like that. Then you've got a wasted deer and a hunter than can use his tag to shoot another one. 2 deer killed with one tag. Flame me all you want. That's how I feel.


Ethical? You were in the tree stand with me right? You looked through the scope through the grass and saw the deer as clear as I did right? Funny that you should mention the liver... it was liquified as well as the rest of the internal organs from there back. I really don't understand what your issue is except lack of class. I can assure you (although I couldn't care less about proving ANYTHING to a person like you nor do I CARE one bit what you think to be true) I wouldn't have even attempted a shot at such a magnificent animal in less I was confident in a killing shot. 

I encourage you to go back to your thread you started on killing multiple Flatheads (that is if you haven't deleted it already) and see if you find a response from me listed there. I still remember that thread. I was outraged and honestly a little bewildered that a true sportsman would do such a thing as you posted for all to witness. But you know what I said about it? NOTHING. Why? Because it's your business and its within the law. No business of mine to give you a hard time about it. 

I wish you a Merry Christmas and sincerely hope that someday you may be able to understand and implement the quote from Mr. SMBHooker above. 

Cheers! 

ML


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yea, sciotadarby... Let it go man... Green isn't a good color on you


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Sciotodarby said:


> My whole thing is that it wasn't an ethical shot because the vitals were blocked. I can still hear my dad preaching to me when I was 9 years old. My first year deer hunting and we had a doe stop behind some foxtail 50 yards from us. I was carrying my scoped muzzleloader, but Dad wouldn't let me take the shot and to this day I won't take a shot unless I can clearly see the vitals. Deer can be too easily lost in head high grass in set aside ground, even with a good shot. A deer shot a little too far back and not in the liver would be about impossible to trail through cover like that. Then you've got a wasted deer and a hunter than can use his tag to shoot another one. 2 deer killed with one tag. Flame me all you want. That's how I feel.


How long ago did dad preach to you? Just curious.....


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Saugeye Tom said:


> How long ago did dad preach to you? Just curious.....


Long enough for it to sink in.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Sciotodarby said:


> Long enough for it to sink in.


Your a young man.....yes?


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Your a young man.....yes?


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Almost 30


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

WOW! Great buck and great story.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Euro Mount is back! We had some discussions in this thread regarding traditional vs Euro- I chose the Euro since I have several traditionals already and wanted to handle his bones frequently 

Here he is, the King of the Prairie in his Natural Habitat on the farm he was killed...




I used a central OH taxidermist at MOA Custom Skulls to do the work... world class craftmanship. I couldn't be happier! Check Mick out at http://www.moacustomskulls.com/ - He really did a FANTASTIC job for a fair price and quick turnaround. 

I'm currently setting appointment for scoring with Buckeye Big Bucks... will update thread once scored! Hoping to break the 160 barrier 

ML


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Amazing deer man. Congratulations


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice. That's a wonderful buck you took. Looking forward to the next story.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

awesome story and great looking mount......thanks for the update man!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent looking mount.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Update ... Score is in! 



Super happy with the final... Had him entered into Ohio BBC and hope to attend the banquet in the winter. 

Next step is to break into the 170s and the Booner Category!

Thanks to all who participated in the thread and for the all the well wishes !


----------

